

Zynga Buys Social Gaming Startup Serious Business - garbowza
http://techcrunch.com/2010/02/11/zynga-serious-business/

======
ALee
Siqi and Alex were just like the rest of us. Two dudes, one simple idea- they
even posted Friends for Sale here on News.YC (someone please find that post)
just so they could get a YC interview initially.

Little did they know, they wouldn't need YC because their little facebook app
took off, then raised $4M to grow their company.

You'll be hard pressed to find anybody else in the social gaming space that
has has both the right combination of confidence (the startup brashness) but
also the humility (of someone who actually started in the apartment). You'll
find many on one side or the other, but Zynga just got themselves a great
team.

